
OpenDocument Foundation group abandons Open Document Format in favor of W3C alternative - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9044723&intsrc=hm_list
======
e1ven
That's true, but highly misleading. The OpenDocument Foundation is neither a
major proponent of ODF, nor are they a substantial force in anything.

They are a very small startup with a good name. It's highly likely that they
were easy to sway by a concerted effort by MS.

This was a very clever PR move to create confusion in the marketplace.

